# Coyotes Attacking Alpacas



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> They work great for coyotes but wouldn't put them out against wolves unless it was 2 to 1 or more.


In Europe where they are used for protecton against wolves to this day the dogs have their ears cropped and are fitting with serious spike collars. Kind of cool looking:


----------



## Patrickr (May 2, 2016)

CCConservative said:


> Thank you for the suggestionQUOTE="Seldom, post: 6283635, member: 9"]Pretty simple to me, call CO, explain problem, and ask for lawful guidance.


nk[/QUOTE]
CCConservative, reread Note 1 above. "Take" means by any legal means which includes trapping or shooting. I have taken spring and summer coyotes on several occasions that were "causing or about to cause" damage on private property. While there is no legal requirement to notify your local CO, I have always made it a point to notify mine in the event a neighbor has a problem with what I am doing. Plus it creates a good working relationship with the CO. But the best advice I can offer you is this; hire an insured nuisance wildlife management professional that has extensive spring and summer coyote control experience to trap or shoot them. Depredation work at this time of year can be real simple or it can get real complicated real quick. There is a lot more to it, if you want it done successfully, than just going out and killing a coyote.


----------

